# ride near Rancho Bernardo Inn



## tep (Nov 6, 2006)

heading down to SD.....staying at the Rancho Bernardo Inn, if anyone knows the area, could you suggest a ride.

thanks,
-tep


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Ride up Palomar?


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

I can't second the Palomar recommendation unless the roads are significantly better than the last time I rode out there. The steep side of Palomar is fun, it's just getting there that always blew. 

I think a good option is head out Highland Valley Road to Ramona, then take 67 back to Poway Rd and drop back down to Espola then to Pomerado Rd and back. You could always tack on longer mileage by heading the other way on 67 and take 78 out to Santa Ysabel or Julian and back, but during certain times traffic can be heavy once you get on 78 in Ramona. 

If you want to go towards the coast you could head up to Via Rancho Pkwy on the path from the north end of Pomerado, then go west, take Del Dios Hwy, Paseo Delicias & Linea Del Cielo all the way to Solana Beach, grab a pint at Pizza Port then head south on PCH and take Carmel Valley Rd, El Camino Real, Fairbanks Ranch and so forth back out to RB. There's also the possibility to go back up Sorrento Valley up to Camino Ruiz and cut over to Black Mtn and take Scripps/Poway Pkwy up to Pomerado, with the option of climbing up to 67 then dropping back down Poway Rd. 

in short, plenty of options, really comes down to how much mileage and vert you want.


----------



## tep (Nov 6, 2006)

kristatos, thank you very much for the information.

mileage I was looking around 30miles, and being that I'm somewhat of a new cyclist, I'm not looking for anything killer in terms of vert.

again thanks,
-tep

another option is to go to lake Hodges and do some mtb'ing


----------



## abcfob (Dec 21, 2009)

You can hop on the 15 freeway south a couple of exits to where the 56 starts. There's a bike lane next to the 56 freeway that goes all the way to Del Mar, and then you can ride north or south along the ocean. Should be easy to get in 30 miles that way. Its a pretty easy ride.


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

Is the 56 bike path open yet? It was closed for awhile. I do a lot of shorter rides in the area so let me know when you're in the the area and maybe I could show you something. I usually like to head down into Rancho Santa Fe and come up through the area around the 56 into 4s ranch.


----------



## e34john (May 31, 2010)

Don't know about the rides but you gotta eat at El Bizcocho


----------



## tep (Nov 6, 2006)

alrighty e-john, you got my curiosity peaked......what and where is El Bizcocho?

-tep


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*here*

N on Pomerado
E onHighland Valley
South on Archie Moore (Hwy 67)
W Poway Road (County Road S4)
N Espola Road (Country Road S 5) turns west
N on Pomerado

or cross over Lake Hodges and do Rancho Santa Fe Loop
Pomerado Road North to Bikeway over Lake Hodges (along HWY 15)
W Via Rancho SW on Del Dios HWY
NW Camino Del Norte
N Rancho Santa Fe Road
E San Elijo Road
SE Elfin Forest Road
E Harmony Grove
to S Hale
W on Del Dios
Back to Via Rancho Parkway
BikePath over Hodges
back to Pomerado Road


----------



## tep (Nov 6, 2006)

very cool. greatly appreciate the suggestions.

I'm going to MapMyRide these routes and see what looks good to me.

this is what these forums are for..........thanks for the community support.

-tep


----------



## e34john (May 31, 2010)

tep said:


> alrighty e-john, you got my curiosity peaked......what and where is El Bizcocho?
> 
> -tep


http://www.ranchobernardoinn.com/bizcocho/

It was probably the best restaurant around here when Gavin Kaysen was chef. Gavin won against one of the Iron Chefs on that Food Network show and he competed at one of the biggest cooking competitions in France but lost (because his assistant accidently ate one of his side dishes)??

Don't know who runs it now but I've seen the menu and it still looks good.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

tep said:


> mileage I was looking around 30miles, and being that I'm somewhat of a new cyclist, I'm not looking for anything killer in terms of vert.
> 
> another option is to go to lake Hodges and do some mtb'ing


I think either option I laid out should get you about 30, but mapping isn't a bad idea. The coastal route probably has less climbing. 

I haven't ridden on the dirt at Hodges in a long time. I am down in SD and mostly hit the trails in Rancho Cuyamaca, Sycamore Cyn and around Sweetwater. Elfin Forest has some good trails, and there is a place in Escondido but I can't recall the name. There is a lot more traffic in the SoCal forum on mtbr than in here, so you can probably get lots of trail suggestions over there. 

Don't forget a trip to Stone Brewery if you get the chance.


----------



## ragweed (Jan 2, 2009)

coop said:


> Is the 56 bike path open yet? It was closed for awhile.


No, the section between Carmel Valley and Carmel Country is still closed and the signs now say that section won't reopen until middle of March.


----------



## CurrentlyBikeless (Mar 7, 2008)

About a 22 mile route with some easy hills

North on Pomerado
- Pomerado turns into West Bernardo Road (continue on W Bernardo)
Turn left onto Bernardo Center Drive when W Bernardo ends
- Bernardo Center turns into Carmel Valley Road
Turn right onto Camino Del Sur
Turn left onto Rancho Bernado Road
Turn left onto West Bernado Road


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*you're welcome*



tep said:


> very cool. greatly appreciate the suggestions.
> 
> I'm going to MapMyRide these routes and see what looks good to me.
> 
> ...


the 2 routes I gave you are modified versions of rides I did in the area (I never started where you did). It is all lovely riding, rollers, climbs, nice country roads and frequented by lots of cyclists so motorists are aware. 
If you take Del Dios Highway into Rancho Santa Fe you can spend all day just riding all those roads. Low traffic, crazy big homes and sometimes fruit available right off the tree.
(be discreet)


----------



## sgt (Apr 17, 2007)

My wife and I used to stay at the RBI 2-3 times a year until my brother moved to the coast. Rode from there a bunch.

The commenters above are spot on, although I prefer an out and back to Ramona on Highland Valley / Archie Moore, rather than descending (or worse, *ascending* 67.

You can also head down Camino del Sur to San Dieguito Rd. to get into Rancho Santa Fe, which has lots of nice roads.

Enjoy the RBI... it's one of our favorites. The Veranda restaurant (downstairs from El Bizcocho) is pretty damn good too...


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Very good suggestions. I visit my folks in Rancho Bernardo, they live a few blocks from the RBI. I've ridden the Highland Valley road a few years ago, and need to do it again.


----------

